# tuning 2.0 tsi



## Blankton (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm purchacing a 12' GLI and I am planning on chipping it. I've heard through the grapevine that tuning also improves fuel milage. Is this true and how much, under highway driving conditions?


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

Well I can tell you when I chipped my 05.5 2.0T FSI with APR, my avg mpg highway went from 27 to 32 @ 75-80mph... That's with sinking my foot into it alot too! Good luck! I can't wait to chip my 12' Beetle turbo!


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.809687,-81.580660


----------

